# Bought from nds-card.com over 3 weeks ago, tracking info not updated!



## azublazer (Feb 26, 2015)

I purchased a Sky3DS card over 3 weeks ago from nds-card.com. A week after I purchased it, the tracking info finally showed up. The last update I got was "Processed through sort facility" on Feb 11. That was 15 days ago. Nothing since then. As far as the tracking info goes, it hasn't updated since Shanghai, China. I contacted nds-card.com 3 days ago and haven't received a response yet... I'm not worried that I got ripped off, since they seem to be a reputable website, but should I be worried about a lost package? I think after 15 days I would've gotten another update on the tracking info. Does anyone have any experience with the free shipping from nds-card.com? I'm really regretting not just paying the extra $18 for express shipping.


----------



## azublazer (Mar 3, 2015)

Bump. It'll be a month tomorrow. I have contacted nds-card.com twice now and haven't received a response yet. Shipping info is still not updated. Does anyone have any experience with how long the shipping usually takes? Is it normal the shipping info hasn't updated?


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Mar 3, 2015)

shipping from china takes anywhere from 2-4 weeks depending on where you live in the world.

Express shipping is done via air mail, wich happens to not support tracking. Registered airmail is just airmail with a tracking number.

Did you follow the instructions on this page: http://nds-card.com/shippingReturns.asp
to find your tracking number if any?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 3, 2015)

how_do_i_do_that said:


> shipping from china takes anywhere from 2-4 weeks depending on where you live in the world.
> 
> Express shipping is done via air mail, wich happens to not support tracking. Registered airmail is just airmail with a tracking number.
> 
> ...


He already said that he has a tracking number and that the progress hasn't updated since arriving at the sort facility in Shanghai. He also said that free shipping was chosen, so of course it's not express making that info at the best irrelevant.

OP: Give it a few more days. It's not uncommon for tracking not to continue once the package leaves China, and otherwise it can take over a month for a package to arrive. As it stands, you ordered around the beginning of February which moves right into Chinese New Year, and iirc, shipping out of China slows down around that time. If it doesn't show up within the next week and nds-card still hasn't responded, if you paid with a credit card, I would suggest doing a charge back.


----------



## Costello (Mar 3, 2015)

Chinese New Year  
don't expect anyone to work in the region for like 2 weeks (the past 2 weeks), and after that, well there's backlog


----------



## azublazer (Mar 3, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> He already said that he has a tracking number and that the progress hasn't updated since arriving at the sort facility in Shanghai. He also said that free shipping was chosen, so of course it's not express making that info at the best irrelevant.
> 
> OP: Give it a few more days. It's not uncommon for tracking not to continue once the package leaves China, and otherwise it can take over a month for a package to arrive. As it stands, you ordered around the beginning of February which moves right into Chinese New Year, and iirc, shipping out of China slows down around that time. If it doesn't show up within the next week and nds-card still hasn't responded, if you paid with a credit card, I would suggest doing a charge back.


 
Ah, I see. Thanks for the reply. Thought I ordered it early enough to not be affected by the New Year, guess not.



Costello said:


> Chinese New Year
> don't expect anyone to work in the region for like 2 weeks (the past 2 weeks), and after that, well there's backlog


 
Gotcha.



how_do_i_do_that said:


> shipping from china takes anywhere from 2-4 weeks depending on where you live in the world.
> 
> Express shipping is done via air mail, wich happens to not support tracking. Registered airmail is just airmail with a tracking number.
> 
> ...


 
Yea, I got my tracking number. So what you're saying is the tracking number is useless then?


----------



## elmoemo (Mar 3, 2015)

Yea tracking number is useless, I made a thread exactly like this a while ago when ordering cards from them. They arrived pretty quick though (2weeks I think) but it wasn't Chinese new year either lol. 
Nothing to worry about


----------



## azublazer (Mar 4, 2015)

elmoemo said:


> Yea tracking number is useless, I made a thread exactly like this a while ago when ordering cards from them. They arrived pretty quick though (2weeks I think) but it wasn't Chinese new year either lol.
> Nothing to worry about


 
Perfect. Thank you. I wished I would've seen your thread before posting this. I searched through thread after thread about nds-card.com but didn't see yours.


----------



## gamefreak6597 (Mar 11, 2015)

azublazer said:


> Perfect. Thank you. I wished I would've seen your thread before posting this. I searched through thread after thread about nds-card.com but didn't see yours.


 

Hi, I'm on the same boat as you. I ordered on 1/29/15, but have not received as of today.

Have you received your purchase? I sent 2 emails, but have gotten no responses


----------



## Qtis (Mar 11, 2015)

Longest I've had to wait for a package from China during Chinese new year is around 3 months. Basically the whole country shuts down for a few weeks plus give or take a week or two.


----------



## elmoemo (Mar 11, 2015)

I ordered 25/2/15 and they updated to say posted in the 6th so I'm hoping only 2 weeks as I've never waited more than 2 weeks for something from china


----------



## azublazer (Mar 11, 2015)

gamefreak6597 said:


> Hi, I'm on the same boat as you. I ordered on 1/29/15, but have not received as of today.
> 
> Have you received your purchase? I sent 2 emails, but have gotten no responses


 
Nothing yet. Going to check my P.O. Box today and if it's not there I guess I'll just have to keep waiting.



Qtis said:


> Longest I've had to wait for a package from China during Chinese new year is around 3 months. Basically the whole country shuts down for a few weeks plus give or take a week or two.


 
I hope I don't have to wait no damn 3 months. I should've just paid the extra $18 for express shipping. Or used a visa gift card on a USA reseller website.


----------



## elmoemo (Mar 11, 2015)

Mine arrived today  so about 2 weeks again well chuffed. Just need to get the right fw now


----------



## azublazer (Mar 11, 2015)

elmoemo said:


> Mine arrived today  so about 2 weeks again well chuffed. Just need to get the right fw now


 
Did you pay for the express shipping? Mine's been 5 weeks and still nothing. So is shipping to the UK normally faster than to the US?


----------



## gamefreak6597 (Mar 11, 2015)

They finally responded to my email and said that if I do not receive it by March 30th, they will refund or resend my purchase. I guess the wait shall continue.


----------



## azublazer (Mar 11, 2015)

gamefreak6597 said:


> They finally responded to my email and said that if I do not receive it by March 30th, they will refund or resend my purchase. I guess the wait shall continue.


 
No response on my end yet. I guess I'll message them a third time and see if they'll give me a refund/resend option as well.


----------



## gamefreak6597 (Mar 11, 2015)

azublazer said:


> No response on my end yet. I guess I'll message them a third time and see if they'll give me a refund/resend option as well.


 

Sounds good! Hoping to see what kind of time frame they give you


----------



## elmoemo (Mar 11, 2015)

azublazer said:


> Did you pay for the express shipping? Mine's been 5 weeks and still nothing. So is shipping to the UK normally faster than to the US?


No just paid for the cards and free shipping


----------



## azublazer (Mar 13, 2015)

I've now sent 3 messages and haven't received any replies. It's been almost 2 weeks since I sent my first message. Isn't there a member of this forum that has direct contact with nds-card? I feel like I need to get in touch with someone incase this card doesn't come, I want to know I have an option to get another one sent. I spent almost $100 on this card and feel really let down. I'm really regretting using a Chinese reseller.


----------



## LagDragon (Mar 14, 2015)

I ordered a card from them on March 9th and they still haven't processed the payment. I sent them an email on the 11th and they said "please wait a few more hours". Well, it's the 13th now. I'm really not impressed. I mean if there's a problem somewhere then they can just tell me what's up instead of leaving me in limbo like this.


----------



## gamefreak6597 (Mar 24, 2015)

Hahahah, I finally received my purchase today.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Mar 24, 2015)

Been waiting since February 12th still don't have mines.


----------



## azublazer (Mar 30, 2015)

gamefreak6597 said:


> Hahahah, I finally received my purchase today.


 
Nothing for me yet. Purchased mine Feb 3rd or 4th and haven't received it. Nds-card said if I don't get it by the 1st they'll refund me. I'd rather them just send me a new card, but they said it'd be too expensive for them to do that. Whatevs. 



Xenon Hacks said:


> Been waiting since February 12th still don't have mines.


 
Still waiting too huh? Hey, quick question. You don't post on Gamersoul in the Maplestory section, do you?


----------



## Panda is my username (Mar 30, 2015)

Honestly, nds-card.com is* by far* the best R4 store. My package was late too and they refunded me  And they use Paypal!! Awesome.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Mar 30, 2015)

azublazer said:


> Nothing for me yet. Purchased mine Feb 3rd or 4th and haven't received it. Nds-card said if I don't get it by the 1st they'll refund me. I'd rather them just send me a new card, but they said it'd be too expensive for them to do that. Whatevs.
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting too huh? Hey, quick question. You don't post on Gamersoul in the Maplestory section, do you?


 
No I don't also I still don't have my card, biggest rip off ever don't know why gbatemp sponsors them


----------



## Panda is my username (Mar 30, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> No I don't also I still don't have my card, biggest rip off ever don't know why gbatemp sponsors them


 

Because they're awesome! 
China is freaking far away. Shipping can take from 1 week to 3 months.

Now it's not nds-card.com's fault if the shipping is slow.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Mar 30, 2015)

Panda is my username said:


> Because they're awesome!
> China is freaking far away. Shipping can take from 1 week to 3 months.
> 
> Now it's not nds-card.com's fault if the shipping is slow.


 
Then why not sponsor a US vendor with tracking from reputable shippers like USPS,UPS,FED EX?


----------



## azublazer (Mar 30, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> Then why not sponsor a US vendor with tracking from reputable shippers like USPS,UPS,FED EX?


 
 Nds-card pays that cheddar to GBAtemp to be their _*#1 super sponsor!*_

Though the site is very reputable and seems to be a reliable. It honestly isn't their fault that the shipping screwed up. Something with those blizzards in February screwed up ground shipping in the U.S.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Mar 30, 2015)

azublazer said:


> Nds-card pays that cheddar to GBAtemp to be their _*#1 super sponsor!*_
> 
> Though the site is very reputable and seems to be a reliable. It honestly isn't their fault that the shipping screwed up. Something with those blizzards in February screwed up ground shipping in the U.S.


 
They sent me the same message I contacted my post office and the story does not check out at all, Im supposed to get a refund on the 7th.


----------



## azublazer (Mar 30, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> They sent me the same message I contacted my post office and the story does not check out at all, Im supposed to get a refund on the 7th.


 
Getting my refund on the 1st. I doubt the card will be here in the next couple days. I chose nds-card because they accepted Paypal. Too paranoid to enter my credit card number on a U.S. reseller site. Heard you could use a prepaid Visa, I might try it.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Mar 30, 2015)

azublazer said:


> Getting my refund on the 1st. I doubt the card will be here in the next couple days. I chose nds-card because they accepted Paypal. Too paranoid to enter my credit card number on a U.S. reseller site. Heard you could use a prepaid Visa, I might try it.


 
Other sites take paypal you just need to ask I chose them because there the _*#1 super sponsor! *_so I assumed I was getting the best service and price possible.


----------



## azublazer (Apr 3, 2015)

Exactly 2 months after I ordered the card I have received a refund. They said to pay if the card comes, but I'm doubtful it's going to arrive. I have a feeling with Chinese New Year and the blizzards in NE America, the cards found their way back to the nds-card.com offices.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Apr 4, 2015)

azublazer Got my card today works perfectly made a review on this board


----------



## azublazer (Apr 5, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> azublazer Got my card today works perfectly made a review on this board


 
Nice. I paid last night and not even 12 hours later they sent it out, on a Saturday. Really impressed with PeachDS's service.


----------



## Vlo (Apr 14, 2016)

Xenon Hacks said:


> azublazer Got my card today works perfectly made a review on this board



Damn Feb 12 to Apr 4

For me March 18 to ????

Mine wasn't even part of the Chinese New Year rush.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Apr 14, 2016)

Vlo said:


> Damn Feb 12 to Apr 4
> 
> For me March 18 to ????
> 
> Mine wasn't even part of the Chinese New Year rush.


The card I got was from peachds when it was still active not from nds-card I got a refund fromnds-card, also this thread is a year old.


----------

